# EMF und Xpand



## Gast2 (14. Jan 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

Was genau macht Xpand?
Ich weiß irgendwie nur das XPand das EMF ecore Model verwendet. Aber irgendwie versteh ich noch nicht so ganz was XPand noch mehr oder weiter generiert? Versteh den Zusammenhang/Unterschied/Vorteil/Mehrnutzen noch nicht so ganz.


----------



## Wildcard (14. Jan 2011)

XPand ist eine Templatesprache (ähnlich JSP, JET, XSLT) um ein EMF Modell in eine beliebige textuelle Zielsprache zu überführen.
GMF verwendet XPand zB um aus der gmfgraph, gmfmap, gmftool usw Java Klassen zu generieren.


----------



## Gast2 (17. Jan 2011)

Okay muss ich mir nochmal genauer anschauen. So ganz ist es noch nicht klar...


----------

